# sharkys literatur index



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

right in time for those short days....

there is a good part of my life in this...enjoy 

MBA MOUNTAIN BIKE ACTION
BG BICYCLE GUIDE
CY CYCLIST
BCNG BICYCLING
MBNG MOUNTAIN BIKING USA
MBNGUK MOUNTAIN BIKING UK
MB(AD) MOUNTAIN BIKE (FOR THE ADVENTURE)
MCB MOUNTAIN CITY BIKING
RBA ROAD BIKE ACTION
DB DEUTSCHES BIKE
GDM DO DIRT / MOVE
BSN BIKE SPORT NEWS
SP SPORTRAD
T TOUR


Date	Magazine	Year	What	Built $
Jul 93	MBNG	1993	3D CHRIS HERTING FRAME	
Jan 91	MBA	1991	ACTION TEC FORK	
Apr 91	BCNG	1991	ACTION TEC PRO SHOCK	
Nov 90	MBA	1991	ALLSOP SOFTRIDE	
Feb 91	MBA	1991	ALLSOP SOFTRIDE	
Mrz 93	MBNGUK	1993	ALLSOP SOFTRIDE £975
Apr 90	BCNG	1990	ALLSOP SOFTRIDE MTB	
Dez 90	MCB	1991	ALPHA TIANIUM FRAME ADD CANADA	
Nov 90	MBA	1990	ALPINESTAR ALMEGA DX	$875
Nov 92	BSN	1992	ALPINESTAR ALMEGA DX	2690m
Mai 92	MBNG	1992	ALPINESTAR AL-MEGA DX	$1'000
Aug 91	BCNG	1991	ALPINESTAR AL-MEGA XT	$1'265
Feb 93	MBNGUK	1993	ALPINESTAR CRO-MEGA D735	£900
Jul 93	MBNG	1993	ALPINESTAR CRO-MEGA D735	$1'125
Nov 91	BCNG	1991	ALPINESTAR FULLY PROTO	
Jun 90	MBA	1990	ALPINESTAR PRO BIKE MIKE KLOSER	$1'900
Aug 92	MBNG	1992	ALPINESTAR T-44 FULLY PROTOTYPE	
Jun 91	MBA	1991	ALPINESTAR TI	
Jun 91	MBA	1991	ALPINESTAR TI- MEGA TEAM ISSUE	$3'000
Okt 92	DB	1992	ALPINESTAR TI-AL 
Jan 91	MCB	1991	ALPINESTAR TITAN PROTO	
Mrz 93	MBNGUK	1993	ALPINESTASR TI-MEGA	
Jan 93	MBNG	1993	AMERICAN BERILLIUM	$36'000
Dez 89	BCNG	1989	AMERICAN BICYCLE AMERICAN	$1'200
Apr 87	CY	s80	AMERICAN BREEZER	
Apr 88	MBA	1988	AMERICAN BREEZER	$1'600
Dez 88	MBA AMERICAN BREEZER	$1'795
Mai 89	MBA	1989	AMERICAN BREEZER	$1'595
Jun 89	MBAD AMERICAN BREEZER	
Apr 88	MBAD AMERICAN COMP LITE	$1'500
Mrz 88	CY	s60	AMERICAN COMP LITE BLACK	
Apr 88	MBA	1988	AMERICAN MID-NITE COMP LITE	$1'500
Apr 88	MBA	1988	AMERICAN MONTANEUS	$1'149
Dez 89	MBAD AMERICAN RAHMEN TEST	
Okt 90	MBA	1990	ATAC VORBAU	
Jan 90	MBA	1990	ATZ CARBON	
Sep 90	BSN	1990	ATZ CARBON	
Jun 93	BG	1993	BARRACUDA A2FX	
Dez 92	MBNG	1993	BARRACUDA A2X	$2'364
Nov 92	BSN	1992	BERILIUM 21000M
Jun 89	BCNG	1989	BIANCHI GRIZZLY	$1'250
Mrz 91	MCB	1991	BIANCHI GRIZZLY	$1'250
Okt 93	BSN	1993	BIANCHI SHIVER	2100M
Nov 90	MBA	1991	BIK CARBON	
Jul 92	BSN	1992	BIKETECH HIKARI	4000M
Feb 91	MBA	1991	BONTRAGER	
Sep 91	GDM	1991	BONTRAGER	4300 SFR.
Jun 90	MBA	1990	BONTRAGER OFF ROAD	$2'500
Jun 93	DB	1993	BONTRAGER RACE	
Nov 93	MBNGUK	1994	BONTRAGER RACE	
Jul 92	BSN	1992	BOULDER DEFIANT	7140M
Jun 93	MBNG	1993	BOULDER DEFIANT	
SUSP	MBNG	1988	BOULDER DEFIANT CHROMOLY	$1'745
Mrz 93	MBNG	1993	BOULDER FS TI	$7'985
Feb 91	MBA	1991	BOULDER GAZELLE	
Apr 91	BCNG	1991	BOULDER GAZELLE	$2'600
Mai 92	MBNGUK	1992	BOULDER GAZELLE	
Mrz 93	DB	1993	BOULDER INTREPIT AL	
SUSP	MBNG	1988	BOULDER INTREPIT AL	$2'015
SUSP	MBNG	1988	BOULDER INTREPIT TI	$3'295
Jul 90	MBA	1990	BRADBURY 1 PROTO FS FORK	
Mai 90	MBA	1990	BRAVE ADD SCOUT, CHIEF, WARRIOR, DOWNHILLER	
Okt 91	BSN	1991	BRAVE GERISSEN?	
Okt 88	MBA	1988	BRAVE RACER	$1'800
Aug 92	MBNG	1992	BRAVE SPIRIT	$1'795
Apr 89	MBA	1989	BRAVE WARRIOR	
Okt 89	MBA	1989	BRAVE WARRIOR	
Dez 90	MBA	1991	BRAVE WARRIOR	
Jul 93	DB	1993	BRAVE WARRIOR	
Dez 89	MBA	1989	BRAVE WARRIOR S.45	
Jun 93	DB	1993	BREEZER	
Nov 87	BCNG	1987	BREEZER ALU	$1'600
Dez 92	MBNGUK	1992	BREEZER CLOUD9	£1800
Jul 93	MBNG	1993	BREEZER CLOUD9 ADD	
Mrz 91	MBA	1991	BREEZER CLUNKER 1977	
Feb 93	MBNGUK	1993	BREEZER HURRICANE	£1050
Mrz 91	MCB	1991	BREEZER LIGHTNING	$1'400
Mai 91	MBA	1991	BREEZER LIGHTNING	$1'675
Sep 91	GDM	1991	BREEZER LIGHTNING	3148 SFR.
Aug 92	MBNGUK	1992	BREEZER STORM	
Jun 92	MBNG	1992	BREZZER STROM $1'100
Nov 89	BCNG	1989	BRIDGESTONE MB.3	$700
Mrz 90	BCNG	1990	BRIDGESTONE MB-0	$1'400
Jun 90	MBA	1990	BRIDGESTONE MB-0	$1'450
Mrz 91	MCB	1991	BRIDGESTONE MB-0	$1'500
Apr 89	BG	1989	BRIDGESTONE MB-1	$1'000
Apr 89	MBA	1989	BRIDGESTONE MB-1	$950
Apr 91	BCNG	1991	BRIDGESTONE MB-2 COMP	$905
Mrz 93	MBNG	1993	BRIDGESTONE MB-4	$770
Mai 91	MBA	1991	BRIDGESTONE MB4 TRAILBLAZER	$580
Apr 91	BCNG	1991	BRIDGESTONE MB-5	$480
Jul 90	BG	1990	BRODIE	
Aug 90	MCB	1990	BRODIE CATALYST	$1'500
Nov 89	MBA	1989	BRODIE CONCEPT	$1'695
Jul 88	MBA	1988	BRODIE ROMAX	$1'795
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	BRODIE ROMAX	$1'695
Nov 92	BSN	1992	BROWNING FS SYSTEM	
Apr 88	MBA BUYERS GUIDE BIKE	
Sep 90	MBA	1990	CAMPAGNOLO TEST	
Okt 93	MBNGUK	1993	CANNONDALE DELTA V	
Okt 91	BCNG	1991	CANNONDALE DELTA V 2000	$2'025
Okt 92	BG	1992	CANNONDALE DELTA V2000	$1'600
Nov 90	MBA	1991	CANNONDALE EST	
Nov 90	BCNG	1990	CANNONDALE EST OMEGA	$2'400
Nov 90	BCNG	1990	CANNONDALE EST XTII	$1'600
Nov 92	BCNG	1993	CANNONDALE M1000	$1'060
Nov 92	BCNG	1993	CANNONDALE M1000	$1'060
Sep 05	MCB	1990	CANNONDALE OMEGA	$2'000
Mrz 91	MCB	1991	CANNONDALE OMEGA FULLY	$2'400
Nov 93	MBNGUK	1994	CANNONDALE PONG PROTO VEGAS	
Mrz 91	BCNG	1991	CANNONDALE SE	$1'600
Jan 91	MBA	1991	CANNONDALE SE 2000	
Feb 91	MBA	1991	CANNONDALE SE 2000	$1'800
Apr 91	BCNG	1991	CANNONDALE SE2000	$1'760
Mai 91	BG	1991	CANNONDALE SE2000	$2'400
Apr 91	BCNG	1991	CANNONDALE SEOMEGA	$2'560
Sep 89	MBAD CANNONDALE SM600 26"	
Nov 87	BCNG	1987	CANNONDALE SM900	$1'000
Nov 92	MBNG	1993	CANNONDALE SUPER V	$3'000
Jun 93	DB	1993	CANNONDALE SUPER V	
Jun 93	MBNGUK	1993	CANNONDALE SUPER V 3000	£2450
Jul 93	BCNG	1993	CANNONDALE SUPER V 3000	$3'500
Mai 92	MBNG	1992	CANNONDALE V1000	$700
Jan 92	GDM	1992	CANNONDALE V2000	3700 SFR.
Jun 93	BG	1993	CANNONDALE V3000	
Mai 90	MBA	1990	CANONDALE M600	$675
Apr 89	MBA	1989	CANONDALE SM2000	$1'400
Nov 90	MCB	1991	CARBON ISSUE	
Feb 93	MBNG	1993	CARBON MTB SP SYSTEMS	
Jan 93	BSN	1993	CAT CARBON	
Nov 91	BCNG	1991	CILO FULLY PERAKIS BILD MT. SANT ANNE	
SUSP	MBNG	1988	CILO PERAKIS 
Feb 92	BG	1992	CLARK KENT XC.PRO	$2'500
Nov 89	MCB	1989	COLNAGO MASTER	$2'400
Apr 88	MBA COMPETITION COMPOSITES CARBON CHROMOLY 
Feb 93	MBNGUK	1993	COYOTE ALU FIVE	£922
Dez 92	MBNG	1993	CROSSTRAC ADD	
Jan 86	MBA	1986	CUNNINGHAM BILD 
Dez 88	MBAD CUNNINGHAM BILD MIT JACQUIE	
Jan 88	MBA	1988	CUNNINGHAM BILD TRIALBIKE	
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	CUNNINGHAM INDIAN	$4'550
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	CUNNINGHAM RACER	$4'600
Sep 92	MBNG	1992	CUNNINHAM BILD MIT JAQUIE	
Jun 93	MBNG	1993	CURTLO ACTION TEC RACE BILD	
Mrz 91	MBA	1991	CURTLO ADD SHARK	
Jun 90	MBA	1990	CURTLO MOUNTAINEER	$1'700
Jul 93	DB	1993	CURTLO MOUNTAINEER	
Jan 93	MBNG	1993	CURTLO VIPER ALU	
Sep 92	MBNG	1992	CYCLE DESIGN BLACK SHADOW	
SUSP	MBNG	1988	CYCLE DESIGN BLACK SHADOW	
Jan 93	MBNGUK	1993	DAVE LLOYD	£2000
Feb 93	MBNGUK	1993	DAVE YATES DUNKIES NOB	£2195
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	DAVIDSON DIRT DAVIDSON	$2'300
Mrz 93	MBNGUK	1993	DB AXIS	£890
Okt 92	MBNG	1992	DEAN TITAN	$3'795
Feb 91	MBA	1991	DESCENDER, BOSHIDO	
Jun 91	MBA	1991	DIAMOND BACK APEX $680
Jan 88	BCNG	1988	DIAMOND BACK ARRIVAL	$975
Mrz 89	MBA	1989	DIAMOND BACK ASCENT EX	$490
Mai 90	MBA	1990	DIAMOND BACK ASCENT EX	$500
Feb 91	MCB	1991	DIAMOND BACK AXIS	$800
Okt 93	BSN	1993	DIAMOND BACK AXIS	2200M
Nov 89	BCNG	1989	DIAMOND BACK AXIS $1'079
Okt 93	MBNGUK	1993	DIAMOND BACK AXIS TT	£2552
Mai 93	MBNGUK	1993	DIAMOND BACK DUAL RESPONSE	£2675
Jun 93	MBNGUK	1993	DIAMOND BACK DUAL RESPONSE	£2675
Dez 89	MBAD ELLISON RAHMEN TEST	
Mai 90	DB	1990	E-STAYS TEST	
Jun 88	MBA	1988	FAT CHANCE	$1'149
Jun 89	MBA	1989	FAT CHANCE	$1'325
Nov 92	BCNG	1993	FAT CHANCE GREEN	
Nov 92	BCNG	1992	FAT CHANCE GRÜN 
Jun 89	MBA	1989	FAT CHANCE MONSTER	$1'050
Feb 90	BG	1990	FAT CHANCE MONSTER	$1'000
Aug 89	BG	1989	FAT CHANCE MONSTER FAT	$1'050
Apr 89	MBA	1989	FAT CHANCE TEAM COMP	$2'000
Jun 89	MBA	1989	FAT CHANCE TEAM COMP	$2'095
Aug 93	BG	1993	FAT CHANCE TI	
Jan 93	BG	1993	FAT CHANCE TI 
Mai 87	MBA FAT CHANCE WICKED	$1'250
Nov 87	BCNG	1987	FAT CHANCE WICKED	$1'600
Nov 87	MBAD FAT CHANCE WICKED	$1'300
Jun 88	MBA	1988	FAT CHANCE WICKED	$1'499
Jun 89	MBA	1989	FAT CHANCE WICKED	$1'595
Nov 90	MBA	1991	FAT CHANCE WICKED	$1'900
Jun 90	BG	1990	FAT CHANCE WICKED CHERRY	
Jun 93	DB	1993	FAT CHANCE WICKED CHERRY	
Apr 89	MBAD FAT CHANCE WICKED EUCLID	
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	FAT CHANCE WICKED MIT EUCLID	$2'000
Aug 90	SP	1990	FAT CHANCE YO EDDY	
Okt 90	MBA	1990	FAT CHANCE YO EDDY	
Sep 91	GDM	1991	FAT CHANCE YO EDDY	4850 SFR.
Mrz 91	BCNG	1991	FAT CHANCE YO EDDY TEAM COLOR	$3'000
Sep 92	MBNGUK	1992	FAT CHANCE YO EDDY WEISS	
Jun 90	BG	1990	FAT CITY BILDER 
Jun 89	BG	1989	FAT ZEBRA	
Sep 91	GDM	1991	FERRAROLI CALIFORNIA	3960 SFR.
Dez 91	GDM	1992	FERRAROLI CALIFORNIA RACE	4600 SFR.
Dez 92	MBNGUK	1992	FISHER ALEMBIC	£3700
Mrz 92	DB	1991	FISHER ALEMBIC MAILÄNDER MESSE	
Mai 88	MBA	1988	FISHER CR-7	$1'230
Aug 88	MBAD FISHER CR-7	$1'300
Dez 88	MBA FISHER CR-7	$1'350
Jun 89	MBA	1989	FISHER CR-7	$1'400
Mrz 90	MCB	1990	FISHER CR-7	
Jul 88	MBA	1988	FISHER HOOKOOEKOO $750
Apr 89	BG	1989	FISHER HOOKOOEKOO $700
Mai 88	MBA	1988	FISHER MONTARE	$1'170
Nov 90	MBA	1991	FISHER MONTARE ELEV. CHAINSTAYS	
Mai 88	MBA	1988	FISHER MT. TAM	$1'885
Dez 89	MBAD FISHER MT. TAM RAHMEN TEST	
Jun 89	MBA	1989	FISHER MT.TAM	$1'800
Mai 91	MBA	1991	FISHER MT.TAM	$1'900
Nov 87	MBA FISHER MT.TAM BILD	
Jan 86	MBA	1986	FISHER PRO CALIBER	$1'130
Mai 88	MBA	1988	FISHER PRO CALIBER	$1'535
Jun 89	MBA	1989	FISHER PRO CALIBER	$1'278
Jun 93	DB	1993	FISHER PRO CALIBER	
Mai 87	MBA FISHER PRO CALIBER PRO BIKE KLOSER	$1'195
Jul 89	BCNG	1989	FISHER PROMETHEUS	$2'300
Jun 90	DB	1990	FISHER PROMETHEUS	
Mai 90	BCNG	1990	FISHER RR???	$1'095
Jan 91	MBA	1991	FISHER RS-1	
Mrz 91	BCNG	1991	FISHER RS-1	$2'500
Mai 91	BSN	1991	FISHER RS-1	
Jan 91	MCB FISHER RS-1 PROTO PHOTO	
Aug 90	MBA	1990	FISHER SUPER CALIBER	$1'000
Jul 90	BG	1990	FISHER SUPERCALIBER	$1'000
Jan 91	MBA	1991	FLITE	
Sep 92	MBNGUK	1992	FORMULA ONE CARBON FS	
Jan 90	MBA	1990	FUNK ADD	
Mai 90	MBA	1990	FUNK PRO COMP	
Mrz 93	BG	1993	FUZZY 1 BIKE PROTO	
Okt 89	MBA	1989	GECKO GENESIS	
Nov 90	MBA	1991	GECKO GENESIS	
Apr 91	MBA	1991	GECKO GENESIS	
Sep 91	BSN	1991	GERMAN BAT BIKE 
Mrz 89	DB	1989	GERMANS TEAM	
Feb 93	MBNGUK	1993	GIANT CADEX	£895
Jun 90	MBA	1990	GIORDANA JAGUARUNDI	$2'100
Mai 91	MBA	1991	GRAFTON SPEEDSTICK450G $175	
Apr 91	MBA	1991	GROVE X	
Mai 91	DB	1991	GROVE HARDCORE	
Mrz 91	MBA	1991	GROVE INNOVATION X	
Jul 91	BSN	1991	GT AALANCHE TEAM	2678M
Feb 89	MBA	1989	GT AVALANCHE $650
Jan 91	MBA	1991	GT AVALANCHE $760
Mrz 88	BCNG 1988	GT KARAKORAM	$530
Jan 90	MBA	1990	GT KARAKORAM	$580
Feb 91	MCB	1991	GT KARAKORAM	$540
Feb 89	MBA	1989	GT KATALOG 89	
Okt 94	MBNG	1995	GT LTS 
Aug 93	MBNG	1993	GT RICHTER 8.0	$999
Okt 92	MBNGUK	1992	GT RTS-1	
Nov 92	MBNG	1993	GT RTS-1	
Jan 93	BG	1993	GT RTS-1	$3'000
Mai 93	MBNGUK	1993	GT RTS-2	£1295
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	GT TEQUESTA	$500
Dez 89	MBA	1989	GT TIAN PRO BIKE RISHI GREWAL	$2'400
Apr 88	MBNG	1987	GT TIMBERLINE BILD 87	
Sep 90	MCB	1990	GT XIZANG	$1'900
Dez 92	MBNGUK	1992	GT XIZANG	
Mrz 91	MBA	1991	GT XIZANG LE TI-TI	
Mrz 91	MBA	1991	GT XIZANG STAHL / TI ADD	
Dez 89	MBA	1990	GT XIZANG TITAN U-BRAKE	
Apr 90	MBA	1990	GT XIZANG VOLL TI U-BRAKE	
Jul 91	BCNG	1991	GT ZASKAR LE	$1'280
Apr 90	MBA	1990	HARO EXTREME COMP	$870
Dez 91	GDM	1992	HARO EXTREME COMP	2200 SFR.
Jul 92	BSN	1992	HARO EXTREME COMP	6000M
Apr 91	MBA	1991	HARO IMPULSE	$499
Nov 90	MBA	1991	HARO TEAM EXTREME	$1'500
Okt 93	MBNG	1993	HAWK RACING F26	
Nov 87	BCNG	1987	IBIS	$1'525
Dez 88	MBAD IBIS 24/26 MOUNTAIN TRAIL	
Mai 91	DB	1991	IBIS AVION	
Nov 87	MBAD IBIS AVION $2'626
Jul 93	DB	1993	IBIS AVION SS	
Mrz 93	BSN	1993	IBIS AVION SUPER SPORT	4800M
Apr 91	BG	1991	IBIS AVION weiss/black	$1'500
Dez 93	MBNGUK	1994	IBIS BUTTED TI FRAME VEGAS	
Aug 89	MBAD IBIS CARBON 14	
Sep 89	MBA	1989	IBIS MOUNTAIN TRAILS	
Dez 89	MBAD IBIS RAHMEN TEST	
Mai 90	BCNG	1990	IBIS SS	$1'350
Mrz 91	BCNG	1991	IBIS SS	$1'600
Jan 88	BCNG	1988	IBIS TRIAL BILD	
Dez 90	MBA	1991	IDILLWILD BICYCLES	
Mrz 92	DB	1992	INDIAN	
Nov 92	BSN	1992	INDIAN ALU	
Sep 90	BSN	1990	INDIAN TEST	
Jun 89	MBA	1989	IRD	$1'695
Dez 89	MBAD IRD SEMI STOKER	$2'695
Jun 91	MBA	1991	IRD SUSP FORK $450	
Dez 92	MBNG	1993	IRON HORSE FS	$4'100
Jan 93	BSN	1993	IRON HORSE MT700R	3400M
Jun 89	MBA	1989	IRON HORSE ZEBRA TEAM ALTOS	$1'695
Feb 93	MBNGUK	1993	ISLA BIKE	
Mai 88	MBA	1988	JAMIS DAKAR	$1'179
Jun 88	MBAD JAMIS DAKAR	$1'180
Jun 88	MBAD	1988	JAMIS DAKAR	$1'800
Apr 88	MBNG	1988	JAMIS DAKAR SPORT	$764
Apr 93	MBNGUK	1993	JAMIS DIABLO	£608
Apr 89	MBAD KESTEL CMX SEIT 89	
Mrz 90	BCNG	1990	KESTREL CSX	$1'935
Jun 90	DB	1990	KESTREL CSX	
Aug 90	MBA	1990	KESTREL CSX	$1'950
Mrz 90	BCNG	1990	KESTREL CSX EMS	$2'450
Nov 91	BCNG	1991	KESTREL CSX EMS	$3'650
Dez 88	MBA KESTREL MX-Z	
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	KESTREL MX-Z	
Apr 89	MBA	1989	KESTREL MX-Z	
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	KESTREL MX-Z ADD 2 SEITEN	
Mrz 88	CY	Bild	KESTREL NITRO 
Mai 88	MBA	1988	KESTREL NITRO LONG BEACH SHOW	
Apr 91	MBA	1991	KHS MONTANA COMP	$600
Jul 89	MCB	1987	KHS MONTANA CREST $320
Mrz 93	MBNGUK	1993	KHS MONTANA PRO	£800
Nov 89	MBA	1989	KHS PRO BIKE	$1'000
Mrz 93	MBNGUK	1993	KIRK ADD 2 PAGES	
Nov 89	MBA	1989	KIRK PRECISION PALSTIC	
Aug 93	MBNGUK	1993	KIRK REVOLUTION	£450
Sep 90	BSN	1990	KLEIN AD	
Jan 86	MBA	1986	KLEIN ADD SEITE 73	
Nov 91	BCNG	1991	KLEIN ADROIT	$3'650
Jul 92	MBNG	1992	KLEIN ADROIT $3'250
Okt 93	MBNG	1993	KLEIN ADROIT TINKER	
Nov 92	BSN	1992	KLEIN ADROIT VORBAU	
Feb 90	MBA	1990	KLEIN ATTITUDE $1'825
Mrz 90	BCNG	1990	KLEIN ATTITUDE $1'825
Dez 89	MBA	1989	KLEIN ATTITUDE FORK	
Jun 93	DB	1993	KLEIN ATTITUDE RS gator	
Mrz 91	MBA	1991	KLEIN CINDY WHITEHEAD DURANGO	
Mrz 89	MBA	1989	KLEIN PINANCLE	$995
Jun 88	MBAD	1988	KLEIN PINNACLE	$1'500
Aug 88	MBAD KLEIN PINNACLE	$1'500
Mai 88	MBA	1988	KLEIN PINNACLE ELITE $1'495
Aug 88	MBA	1988	KLEIN PINNACLE ELITE $1'495
Feb 89	BCNG	1989	KLEIN PREISE 89	
Jan 93	MBNG	1993	KLEIN SUSP. STEM+POST CARBON	
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	KLEIN TOP GUN	$1'795
Mrz 89	MBA	1989	KLEIN TOP GUN	$1'795
Jul 91	BSN	1991	KOGA MIYATA TERRA RUNNER CARBOLITE	3000M
Mrz 93	MBNGUK	1993	KONA CIDER CONE	£750
Sep 90	MBA	1990	KONA EXPLOSIV	$1'000
Nov 92	BSN	1992	KONA EXPLOSIV	2395M
Apr 91	BCNG	1991	KONA FIRE MOUNTAIN	
Mai 91	MBA	1991	KONA FIRE MOUNTAIN	$450
Mrz 91	MCB KONA HEIHEI JOE MURRAY SEIT 87?	
Mrz 91	MCB	1991	KONA HOT	$1'595
Aug 92	MBNG	1992	KONA HOT	$1'695
Feb 93	MBNG	1993	KONA KILAUEA	$1'000
Dez 92	MBNG	1993	KONA MOUNTAIN SHOCK	
Mrz 90	MBA	1990	KONA TITANIUM PRO BIKE JOE MURRAY	$2'665
Apr 88	MBA	1988	KUWAHARA 24/24"	$1'575
Jan 91	BSN	1991	KUWAHARA LION	2000M
Mrz 91	MCB	1991	LITAGE CARBON (PRISM GROUP) 
Nov 90	MBA	1991	LITESPEED	
Jul 89	BCNG	1989	LITESPEED TI	
Dez 89	MBA	1989	LITESPEED TI	$2'500
Jun 90	DB	1990	LITESPEED TI	
Mai 91	BSN	1991	LITESPEED TI	
Aug 90	MBA	1990	LITESPEED TI FORK	
Jun 91	MBA	1991	LITESPEED TI FORK $550	
Okt 91	BCNG	1991	LOOK M190 CARBON	$2'000
Jan 90	MBA	1990	MAMBA SUSPENSION	
Nov 90	MBA	1991	MAMMOH PRO RC-201	
Mrz 90	MBA	1990	MAMMOTH PRO RC-202	$2'245
Jan 88	MBA	1988	MANITOU TEST	$1'800
Feb 88	MBA MANITOU BILD 1.	
Aug 88	MBA MANITOU WERBUNG BILD S.70	
Sep 88	MBA	1988	MANITOU HT MINITEST	$1'800
Mrz 89	MBA	1989	MANITOU BILD GABEL STARR U-BRAKE	
Mrz 89	MBA	1989	MANITOU BILD HORIZ. AUSFALL	$2'000
Nov 89	MBA	1989	MANITOU SEAT TUBE S.72 FUTURE TALK	
Mrz 90	MBA	1990	MANITOU BILD MIKE BELL S.41	
Mai 90	SP MANITOU	
Sep 90	MBA	1990	MANITOU SUSPENSION 1. ADD!	
Okt 90	MBA	1990	MANITOU HAT ADD MIT STEG, HORIZ DROPOUT	
Apr 91	MBA	1991	MANITOU DISTRIBUTORS	
Apr 91	MBA	1991	MANITOU EASTON VARILITE 1" MIT 27.0 STÜTZE VERT.	$3'295
Mai 92	MBNG	1992	MANITOU BILD PROTO FS	
Aug 92	MBNGUK	1992	MANITOU BILD SSHOCKWAVE IN GREEZE	
Sep 92	MBNGUK	1992	MANITOU BILD 
Okt 92	MBNGUK	1992	MANITOU GABEL AN YO EDDY	
Nov 92	MBNG	1992	MANITOU FS TEST MIT PROTO PHOTO	
Mrz 93	DB	1993	MANITOU ANSWER FS	
Apr 93	MBNGUK	1993	MANITOU ALIEN ADD	
Mai 93	MBNGUK	1993	MANITOU BRADBURY FS PIC	
Jun 93	BG	1993	MANITOU ANSWER FS	
Jul 93	MBNGUK	1993	MANITOU HNTERBAU BILD	
Okt 93	MBNG	1993	MANITOU PROTO FS DH 94	
SUSP	MBNG	1988	MANITOU SUSPENSION BILD	
Mrz 93	MBNGUK	1993	MANTIS	
Jul 90	MBA	1990	MANTIS 1 PROTO MONOCOQUE	
Okt 90	MBA	1990	MANTIS FLYING V	
Feb 93	MBNG	1993	MANTIS GREEN	
Mai 93	MBNGUK	1993	MANTIS PRO FLOATER GREEN	
Okt 89	MBA	1989	MANTIS VALKYRIE	
Feb 91	MBA	1991	MANTIS VALKYRIE	
Jan 86	MBA	1986	MANTIS XCR COMPOSITE	$1'650
Sep 89	MBA	1989	MANTIS XCR FRAMESET BILD	
Okt 89	MBA	1989	MANTIS XCR-EC	
Apr 93	MBNGUK	1993	MARIN ELDRIDGE GRADE	£685
Jun 89	MBA	1989	MARIN PINE MOUNTAIN	$899
Mrz 87	MBA MARIN PRO BIKE JOE MURRAY	
Apr 90	MBA	1990	MARIN TEAM	$999
Jun 93	MBNGUK	1993	MARIN TEAM FRS	£2250
Jul 89	BCNG	1989	MARIN TEAM TI	$2'500
Jan 93	MBNGUK	1993	MARIN TEAM TI	
Sep 91	BSN	1991	MARIN TEAM TITANIUM	7500M
Feb 88	MBA MARIN TITANIUM $2'495
Mai 88	MBA	1988	MARIN TITANIUM PRO BIKE	$2'495
Dez 90	MBA	1991	MARINOVATIVE DECELERATION BRAKES $150	
Nov 91	BCNG	1991	MARRINOVATIVE SUSP	
Feb 91	BG	1991	MC MAHON	$3'500
Nov 91	BCNG	1991	MC MAHON	$3'600
Aug 93	MBNG	1993	MC MAHON 325R	
Sep 93	MBNG	1993	MC MAHON PROTO FS	
Jun 91	MBA	1991	MCMAHON $700	
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	MERLIN	$2'395
Jul 89	BCNG	1989	MERLIN	
Jun 92	MBNG	1992	MERLIN	$4'000
Aug 88	MBAD MERLIN $2'100
Feb 89	MBAD MERLIN 
Aug 90	MBA	1990	MERLIN U-BRAKE	
Sep 91	BG	1991	MERLIN CARPENTER SPRINT	
Jan 91	MBA	1991	MERLIN ELEV	
Jun 91	MBA	1991	MERLIN ELEV. 150 UNITS	
Nov 92	BSN	1992	MERLIN FS	
Aug 93	MBNGUK	1993	MERLIN FS	
Sep 93	DB	1993	MERLIN FS 
Jun 91	MBA	1991	MERLIN FS PROTO 
Jan 93	MBNG	1993	MERLIN FS PROTOTYPE	
Aug 90	MBA	1990	MERLIN PHOTOS CRUISER, ELEV, FORK	
Feb 91	BG	1991	MERLIN PROTO ELEVATOR	
Dez 89	MBAD MERLIN RAHMEN TEST	
Jul 89	MCB	1987	MIATA TRAILRUNNER ALU / CHROMO	
Sep 91	BG	1991	MIYATA DOWNHILL HARDTAIL	
Apr 91	BCNG	1991	MIYATA ELEVATION	$400
Jan 90	MBA	1990	MIYATA GOLD 100 YEARS	
Jun 90	MCB	1990	MIYATA GOLD 100 YEARS	
Mrz 91	MBA	1991	MIYATA GREG HERBOLD DURANGO	
Jun 88	MBAD	1988	MIYATA TRIAL RUNNER	$550
Dez 91	BSN	1991	MONGOOSE IBOC PRO	2498M
Jun 93	MBNG	1993	MONGOOSE AMPLIFIER	
Jun 93	MBNGUK	1993	MONGOOSE AMPLIFIER	
Nov 92	DB	1992	MONGOOSE AMPLIFIERS	
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	MONGOOSE IBOC COMP	$500
Nov 90	MBA	1991	MONGOOSE IBOC TEAM	$750
Jun 91	MBA	1991	MONGOOSE IBOC TEAM	$750
Dez 89	MCB	1990	MONGOOSE TI TOMAC Signature	$1'600
Apr 90	MCB	1990	MONGOOSE TI TOMAC Signature	$1'600
Sep 88	BCNG	1988	MONTAGUE FOLDING BIKE	$450
Sep 91	GDM	1991	MONTAIN GOAT ESAPE GOAT	2880 SFR.
Mai 92	MBNG	1992	MOOTS ? BILD ADD SEITE 10	
Nov 87	MBAD MOOTS AD	
Jan 91	MBA	1991	MOOTS FULLY	
Aug 93	BCNG	1993	MOOTS TI	$3'595
Apr 91	BCNG	1991	MOOTS YBB KENT ERICSON	$2'150
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	MOOTS ZIRKEL	
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	MOOTS ZIRKEL	$1'650
Jun 89	BCNG	1989	MOOTS ZIRKEL	$1'845
Jun 90	BG	1990	MOULTON	$2'200
Jun 89	BCNG	1989	MOULTON MICHAEL BROWNING	$3'000
Apr 89	BCNG	1989	MOULTON MTB	$1'900
Aug 90	MCB	1990	MOULTON MTB 
Aug 89	MBAD MOULTON MTB 1988	
Nov 92	MBNG	1993	MOUNTAIN CYCLE SAN ANDREAS	
Jun 90	MCB	1990	MOUNTAIN GOAT DELUXE	
Nov 87	BCNG	1987	MOUNTAIN GOAT ESCAPE	$1'570
Apr 88	MBAD MOUNTAIN GOAT ESCAPE	$1'500
Mrz 89	MBA	1989	MOUNTAIN GOAT ESCAPE	$1'951
Sep 93	MBNG	1993	MOUNTAIN GOAT MUDSLINGER ALU, MANITOU II	$1'995
Jun 89	MBAD MOUNTAIN GOAT RACER	$2'100
Mrz 89	MBA	1989	MOUNTAIN GOAT TRENCH GOAT	$1'375
Mrz 89	DB	1989	MOUNTAIN GOAT WISKEY TOWN	
Jul 93	DB	1993	MOUNTAIN GOAT WISKEY TOWN RACER	
Mrz 89	MBA	1989	MOUNTAIN GOAT WISKEYTOWN DELUXE	$2'259
Jun 89	MBAD MOUNTAIN GOAT WISKEYTOWN DELUXE	$2'260
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	MOUNTAIN GOAT WISKEYTOWN RACER	$1'995
Mrz 89	MBA	1989	MOUNTAIN GOAT WISKEYTOWN RACER	$2'098
Jan 93	BSN	1993	MT FUJI LTD	2200M
Sep 90	MBA	1990	MT. SHASTA PACHANGA COMP	$620
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	MUDDY FOX LIMITED EDITION	$2'400
Nov 93	BSN	1993	MUDDY FOX PRO	2250M
Sep 90	MBA	1990	MUDDY FOX SEELES $788
Mai 92	MBNGUK	1992	MUDDY FOX TI	
Dez 90	BCNG	1990	MUDSHOCK FRAME	
Okt 91	BSN	1991	MÜSING MTB	4000 M
Nov 90	MBA	1991	NATURAL DYNAMICS OGRC	
Dez 88	MBA NISHIKI ALIEN	$1'000
Jul 89	BCNG	1989	NISHIKI ALIEN	$1'150
Okt 89	MBA	1989	NISHIKI ALIEN	$1'150
Mrz 90	MBA	1990	NISHIKI ALIEN ACX	$1'549
Feb 89	BCNG	1989	NISHIKI ALIEN POSTER GROSS	
Feb 89	MBA	1989	NISHIKI ALIEN POSTER GROSS	
Apr 89	BCNG	1989	NISHIKI ALIEN POSTER GROSS	
Mrz 91	MCB	1991	NISHIKI CASCADE	$670
Mrz 90	BCNG	1990	NISHILI ALIEN ACX	$1'599
Okt 92	MBNG	1992	NORCO RAMPAGE TITANIUM	$3'600
Jul 89	MCB	1987	NORTHSTAR ADD ALU BIKE	
Mrz 91	MBA	1991	OAKLEY HISTORY ADD P87	
Jul 89	MCB	1987	OFFROAD MASTER	$610
Jan 88	BCNG	1988	OFFROAD MOUNTAIN PRO	$900
Feb 90	MCB	1990	OFFROAD PROFLEX	$1'695
Mrz 90	BCNG	1990	OFFROAD PROFLEX	$1'350
Mrz 91	MCB	1991	OFFROAD PROFLEX	$2'200
Apr 91	BCNG	1991	OFFROAD PROFLEX	$3'695
Mrz 90	BG	1990	OFFROAD PROFLEX $1'300
FALL90	BG	1990	OFFROAD PROFLEX $1'500
Mai 93	MBNGUK	1993	OFFROAD PROFLEX 453	£690
Feb 91	MBA	1991	OFFROAD PROFLEX 750	$1'099
Dez 92	MBNG	1993	OFFROAD PROFLEX 853	$1'200
Mrz 93	MBNG	1993	OFFROAD PROFLEX 853	$1'400
Mai 93	MBNGUK	1993	OFFROAD PROFLEX 853	£1325
Jun 93	MBNGUK	1993	OFFROAD PROFLEX 953	£1895
Sep 93	MBNGUK	1993	OFFROAD PROFLEX 953	
Okt 92	BG	1992	OFFROAD PROFLEX 962 ALU	$2'400
Apr 91	MBA	1991	OFF-ROAD TOAD	
Okt 90	BCNG	1990	ONE OFF 
Jun 90	BG	1990	ONE OFF TI	
Mai 91	BSN	1991	ONE OFF TI	8500DM
Jun 91	MBA	1991	ONE OFF TI FORK $750	
Sep 90	MBA	1990	ONZA PNÖÖ WEISS 1.!	
Aug 90	MBA	1990	ONZA TI BARENDS PROTO	
Jul 93	MBNGUK	1993	ORANGE VITAMIN T	
Jan 93	MBNG	1993	OTIS GUY ALLSOP	
Jun 90	SP	1990	PACE	
Jun 91	MBA	1991	PACE FORK	
Okt 92	MBNGUK	1992	PACE FULLY	
Apr 93	MBNGUK	1993	PACE HISTORY	
Aug 89	MBA	1989	PACE RC-100	
Sep 90	GDM	1990	PACE RC-100	5400 SFR.
Jan 91	MBA	1991	PACE RC-100	$2'500
Dez 91	GDM	1992	PACE RC-100	4990 SFR.
Mai 91	MBA	1991	PARAMONT 70DDG	$1'000
Apr 91	MBA	1991	PARK PREE HAMMER	$590
Mrz 90	MBA	1990	PASSONI TITANO BILD MILANO SHOW	
Apr 89	BCNG	1989	PEUGEOT ADD	
Jun 88	MBA	1988	POTTS	$2'700
Jan 86	MBA	1986	POTTS BILD ROT SEITE 45	
Sep 87	BCNG	1987	POTTS BILD ROT SUNTOUR ADD 
Mrz 88	BCNG	1988	POTTS STEVE	$2'700
Mrz 91	BCNG	1991	POTTS STEVE LIMITED FILLET BRAZED	$3'685
Mrz 91	BCNG	1991	POTTS STEVE TANDEM FILLET BRAZED	$5'280
Mrz 91	BCNG	1991	POTTS STEVE TIG WELDED	$1'960
Mrz 91	BCNG	1991	POTTS STEVE TIG WELDED WTB $3'000
Nov 90	MBA	1991	PROFLEX 750	$1'150
Sep 91	BSN	1991	PROFLEX 750	
Mai 89	MBA	1989	PUCH DNALI	$799
Aug 88	MBAD RALEIGH CARBON /ALU	$1'300
Apr 88	MBA	1988	RALEIGH CARBON /ALU easton c9	$975
Mrz 93	MBNGUK	1993	RALEIGH DYNA RO	£835
Okt 91	BSN	1991	RALEIGH ENDEAVOUR	4872M
Mrz 88	BCNG	1988	RALEIGH INSTINCT	$500
Jul 93	MBNG	1993	RALEIGH MT600	$1'190
Jan 88	MBA	1988	RALEIGH PRO BIKE JIMMY DEATON	
Nov 91	BCNG	1991	RALEIGH SHEER	$1'800
Mai 88	BCNG	1988	RALEIGH TECHNIUM	$1'300
Okt 93	MBNG	1993	RALEIGH TOMAC SIGNATURE $6'000
Jun 88	BCNG	1988	RALEIGH VISION	$1'000
Jul 90	MBA	1990	REDLINE CONQUEST 40-FOUR	$600
Sep 89	MBA	1989	REFLEX ALX CARBON DT	
Jul 90	BG	1990	REFLEX TWX	$875
Okt 90	MBA	1990	RINGLE CAM TWIST	
Aug 90	MCB	1990	RITCHEY BILD DON MYRAH	
Sep 92	MBNG	1992	RITCHEY COMP-23 TIG WELDET	$1'800
Okt 93	MBNG	1993	RITCHEY FS BY DAVID TURNER	
Jan 93	BG	1993	RITCHEY P-21	$2'500
Jun 93	DB	1993	RITCHEY P22 rot	
Jul 92	MBNG	1992	RITCHEY P22 SOFTRIDE TEST	
Jan 91	MCB RITCHEY P-23 FRISCHI WM90	
Okt 89	MBA	1989	RITCHEY P23 PRO BIKE	
Feb 90	BCNG	1990	RITCHEY SUPERCOMP	$2'175
Apr 89	MCB	1989	RITCHEY Ultra	$1'300
Mrz 93	MBNGUK	1993	ROBERTS BIKE	
Mai 93	MBNGUK	1993	ROBERTS D.O.G.S B.L.O.X	
Jul 88	MBA	1988	ROCKY M AVALANCHE	$975
Aug 88	MBA	1988	ROCKY M TANTALUS PRO BIKE 
Nov 90	MBA	1991	ROCKY MOUNTAIN ALTITUDE	$1'920
Mai 91	BSN	1991	ROCKY MOUNTAIN ALTITUDE	5500DM
Mrz 92	DB	1992	ROCKY MOUNTAIN ALTITUDE	
Jan 89	MCB	1989	ROCKY MOUNTAIN BKIZZARD	$1'260
Jun 89	MBA	1989	ROCKY MOUNTAIN BLIZZARD SLOPE	$1'250
Mai 90	MBA	1990	ROCKY MOUNTAIN CIRRUS	$1'695
Jun 93	MBNG	1993	ROCKY MOUNTAIN EDGE	$3'200
Jul 90	MCB	1990	ROCKY MOUNTAIN EQUIPE	$1'025
Apr 91	MBA	1991	ROCKY MOUNTAIN STRATOS	$1'150
Feb 93	MBNGUK	1993	ROCKY MOUNTAIN STRATOS	£975
Sep 91	GDM	1991	ROCKY MOUNTAIN SUMMIR RL	3460 SFR.
Mrz 90	MBA	1990	ROCKY MOUNTAIN SUMMIT BILD	
Mai 93	DB	S. 58	ROCKY MOUNTAIN TANTALUS	
Okt 91	BSN	1991	ROCKY MOUNTAIN THUNDERBOLT SYDOR	
Jan 93	BSN	1993	ROCKY MOUNTAIN TI	8250M
Apr 93	MBNGUK	1993	ROCKY MOUNTAIN TI BOLT	
Mrz 91	MCB	1991	ROCKY MOUNTAIN TITAN	$2'300
Jun 90	DB	1990	ROCKY MOUNTAIN TITANIUM	
Mai 90	DB	1990	ROCKY MOUNTAIN WEDGE	
Dez 87	BCNG	1987	ROSS BICYCLES DOPPELSEITE ADD	
Feb 89	MCB	1989	ROSSIN CONCEPT	$1'400
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	ROSSIN MARATHON	$1'595
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	ROSSIN MAX CONCEPT	$1'850
Sep 89	MBA	1989	ROSSIN MAX CONCEPT	$1'850
Nov 92	MBNG	1993	RUSSIAN TITAN BIKE	
Jan 91	MBA	1991	S -BIKE	
Nov 90	MBA	1991	SALSA A LA CARTE	$1'600
Sep 91	GDM	1991	SALSA A LA CARTE	3895 SFR.
Okt 91	BG	1991	SALSA A LA CARTE	
Nov 91	BCNG	1991	SALSA A LA CARTE	
Jul 93	DB	1993	SALSA A LA CARTE	
Nov 93	MBNGUK	1994	SALSA A LA CARTE	
Jun 91	MBA	1991	SALSA FLIP LOCK	
Dez 89	MBAD SALSA RAHMEN TEST	
Aug 92	MBNGUK	1992	SALSA TEAM POSTER	
Mai 93	MBNG	1993	SAN ANDREAS MOUNTAIN CYCLE	
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	SANTANA MODA	$1'975
Jun 89	MCB	1989	SANTANA MODA	$2'000
Jul 89	MCB	1987	SANTANA MODA	$1975
Feb 90	BG	1990	SANTANA MODA	$2'300
Dez 89	BCNG	1989	SANTANA MODA ADD	
Feb 90	MBA	1990	SAVAGE ELEVATED	
Mrz 92	GDM	1992	S-BIKE	
Jun 93	MBNGUK	1993	SBIKE 909	£2950
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	SCAPIN ATB TEAM	$2'400
Jan 87	BG	1987	SCHAUFF 24/26" BYERS GUIDE 87	
Jan 86	MBA	1986	SCHWINN CIMMARON	
Jun 88	BCNG	1988	SCHWINN CIMMARON ADD	
Jul 90	MBA	1990	SCHWINN KOM S-9	$900
Mai 91	MBA	1991	SCHWINN PARAMOUNT	$1'500
Nov 92	BCNG	1992	SCHWINN PARAMOUNT TEAM	$1'950
Nov 91	BCNG	1991	SCHWINN SASS FULLY BY ERIC BUELL ACTION TEC	
Mai 86	BG	1986	SCHWINN SIERRA	
Aug 93	MBNGUK	1993	SCHWINN TEAM ISSUE	
Apr 93	MBNGUK	1993	SCOTT BOULDER	£600
Jan 91	MBA	1991	SCOTT CST	
Feb 91	MBA	1991	SCOTT CST	$1'800
Apr 91	BCNG	1991	SCOTT CST	$800
Mai 88	MBA	1988	SCOTT SEROTTA ADVANTAGE	$2'220
Mai 91	DB	1991	SEROTTA 
Mai 93	DB	S. 58	SEROTTA COLORADO AT	
Jul 93	BCNG	1993	SEROTTA COLORADO AT	
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	SEROTTA HURRICANE MOUNTAIN	$1'995
Jan 91	MBA	1991	SEROTTA T-MAX	$1'800
Mai 91	BCNG	1991	SEROTTA T-MAX	$1'820
Sep 91	GDM	1991	SEROTTA T-MAX	3780 SFR.
Feb 92	BG	1992	SEROTTA T-MAX	$1'825
Mrz 92	DB	1992	SEROTTA T-MAX	
Mai 90	BCNG	1990	SHIMANO SPD $150	
Jul 93	MBNG	1993	SLING SHOT TI PROTO	
Dez 88	MBA SLINGSHOT	$1'700
Mai 89	MBA	1989	SLINGSHOT	
Nov 90	MBA	1991	SLINGSHOT	$1'800
Apr 91	BCNG	1991	SLINGSHOT	$1'900
Jun 91	DB	1991	SLINGSHOT	
Okt 92	BG	1992	SLINGSHOT	$1'200
Jun 93	BG	1993	SLINGSHOT	
Dez 90	MBA	1991	SLINGSHOT BOOMTUBE	
Apr 90	MBA	1990	SLINGSHOT PRO BIKE	$1'800
Dez 91	BCNG	1991	SLINGSHOT TI BY MIKE AUGSPURGER	$2'700
Nov 90	MBA	1991	SOTELLO CR5	
Mrz 90	BCNG	1990	SPECIALIZED CARBON PROJEKT	
Mai 89	MBA	1989	SPECIALIZED EPIC $1'695
Mrz 91	MCB	1991	SPECIALIZED EPIC $1'735
Aug 88	MBAD SPECIALIZED EPIC CARBON	$2'400
Mrz 91	MBA	1991	SPECIALIZED EPIC DURANGO OVEREND	
Nov 93	MBNG	1993	SPECIALIZED EPIC ULTIMATE NED BILD	
Jun 93	BG	1993	SPECIALIZED FSR	
Sep 93	DB	1993	SPECIALIZED FSR PROTOTYP	
Jun 89	BG	1989	SPECIALIZED ROCKCOMBO	$700
Aug 89	BCNG	1989	SPECIALIZED ROCKCOMBO	$700
Jan 86	MBA	1986	SPECIALIZED ROCKHOPPER	$429
Apr 88	MBNG	1988	SPECIALIZED ROCKHOPPER COMP	$600
Jan 93	MBNG	1993	SPECIALIZED ROCKHOPPER COMP	$700
Nov 87	BCNG	1987	SPECIALIZED ROCKHOPPER TITELBILD	
Jul 92	MBNG	1992	SPECIALIZED STUMPI 10 YEARS 
Apr 93	MBNGUK	1993	SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER	£679
Jun 93	BSN	1993	SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER	2400M
Okt 91	BSN	1991	SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER COMP	2360M
Dez 91	GDM	1992	SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER COMP	
Mrz 88	BCNG	1988	SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER EPIC	$2'400
Jul 88	MBA	1988	SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER EPIC	$2'400
FALL90	BG	1990	SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER EPIC	$1'500
Nov 91	BCNG	1991	SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER EPIC CARBON	
Nov 92	BCNG	1993	SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER FS	$1'083
Nov 92	BCNG	1993	SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER FS	$1'093
Mrz 91	BCNG	1991	SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER M2 TEAM	$2'059
Nov 87	BCNG	1987	SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER TEAM	$1'400
Mrz 89	MBA	1989	SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER TEAM	$700
Mai 89	MBA	1989	SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER TEAM	$1'095
Jun 91	BCNG	1991	SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER TEAM M2	$2'060
FALL90	BG	1990	SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER.EPIC ULTIMATE	$2'700
Dez 91	BCNG	1991	SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER.SWORKS ULTIMATE	
Okt 94	MBNG	1995	SPECIALIZEDS-WORKS FSR	
Nov 91	BCNG	1991	STEELMANN	$2'135
Jun 91	MBA	1991	STICHA MBA FORK	
Sep 88	MBA	1988	SUNTOUR BILD JOE SLOUP NEON	
Okt 89	MBA	1989	TALON ELITE	$2'200
Jun 90	MBA	1990	TALON ULTRA	
Okt 89	MBA	1989	TAMARAC ELEVATED	
Apr 91	BCNG	1991	TEAM FIVE COYOTE ALLSOP	$1'400
Okt 93	MBNG	1993	TERRY JACARANDA	
Nov 90	BCNG	1990	TESCH	
Jul 90	MBA	1990	TIOGA DISK PUBLIC $500	
Sep 90	MBA	1990	TIRE ISSUE	
Dez 89	MBA	1989	TITAN 1/2 TRAC STEELBIKE	$1'300
Dez 90	MCB	1991	TITAN 1/2 TRAC STEELBIKE	$800
Feb 89	MBA	1989	TOAD	$1'675
Jun 88	MBA	1988	TOAD $1'700
Mai 92	MBNG	1992	TOAD OFFROAD TEAM DIAK	
Jun 91	MBA	1991	TOMAC C26 P99	
Mrz 91	MCB TOMAC ADD 3 YETIS ON CAR	
Okt 89	MBA	1989	TOMAC ADD MONGOOSE BONE STUFF	
Okt 90	MCB	1990	TOMAC BILD NR.9	
Okt 92	MBNG	1992	TOMAC BILD RALEIGH	
Mai 92	MBNG	1992	TOMAC BILD RALEIGH TI	
Okt 91	BCNG	1991	TOMAC C-26 BILD NR:225	
Mrz 90	MBA	1990	TOMAC EURO REPORT BY DOUG BRADBURY	
Mai 92	MBNGUK	1992	TOMAC IV POSTER NR:675	
Jan 90	MBA	1990	TOMAC SUGINO WHEEL	
Nov 90	MBA	1990	TOMAC TI BILD	
Jan 92	SP	1991	TOMAC TITELBILD	
Jun 91	BCNG	1991	TREK 6000	$670
Apr 90	MBA	1990	TREK 8000	$800
Dez 90	MCB	1991	TREK 8000	$800
Jan 93	MBNGUK	1993	TREK 8300	£800
Apr 91	BCNG	1991	TREK 850	$460
Mrz 91	MCB	1991	TREK 8700	$1'575
Apr 91	MBA	1991	TREK 8700	$1'500
Nov 92	BCNG	1993	TREK 8700	$1'200
Nov 92	BCNG	1993	TREK 8700	$1'200
Okt 90	BCNG	1990	TREK 8900	$2'100
Apr 93	MBNG	1993	TREK 8900	$2'000
Mrz 91	MCB	1991	TREK 8900 COMPOSITE	$2'895
Sep 92	MBNG	1992	TREK 9000 FS DOUGHNUTS $1'500
Jun 93	BG	1993	TREK 9200	
Apr 93	MBNGUK	1993	TREK 970	£750
Okt 93	MBNGUK	1993	TREK 9800	£1995
Dez 92	MBNG	1993	TREK 9800 COMPOSITE	$2'000
Dez 92	MBNG	1993	TREK 9900 COMPOSITE	$2'700
Jul 88	MBA	1988	TRIMBLE	
Jun 93	BG	1993	TRIMBLE FS PROTOTYPE	
Okt 90	MBA	1990	TRIMBLE TRIAL	
Dez 90	BG	1990	UNIVEGA TEAM ALPINA	$950
Dez 92	MBNG	1993	UNIVEGA TEAM ALPINA AMP S 6.5	$900
Jun 88	MBAD	1988	VELTEC - BOYER PACIFICA MALIBU	$1'400
Sep 91	GDM	1991	VERAGO M-4	4690 SFR.
Jan 90	MBA	1990	VERTEBRA BIKE	
Mrz 93	BSN	1993	VILLIGER DISK	5400M
Dez 88	MBAD WEIGLE PETER CUSTOM	
Sep 88	BCNG	1988	WTB BILD TANGE ADD S.106	
Feb 90	GDM	1990	WTB PORTRAIT	
Nov 87	MBAD WTB TREK BILD 
Apr 88	MBA	1987	WTB TREK BILD 
Nov 87	MBA WTB TREK TEAM REPLICA	$1'800
Mrz 89	BCNG	1989	YETI	$1'850
Apr 89	MBA	1989	YETI	
Dez 90	MBA	1991	YETI ALLSOP	
Dez 90	MCB	1990	YETI ALSOP BILD TOMAC	
Dez 92	MBNG	1993	YETI ARC	
Feb 93	MBNGUK	1993	YETI ARC	
Jun 93	BG	1993	YETI ARC	
Jul 93	MBNGUK	1993	YETI ARC	
Jun 92	BG	1992	YETI ARC HEFT VERSCHNITTEN	
Okt 94	MBNG	1995	YETI ARC AS $2'900
Dez 89	MBA	1989	YETI BILD ELB DAVIS PHINNEY	
Jun 89	MBA	1989	YETI C-26	
Apr 89	MBA	1989	YETI C-26 BILD	
Dez 90	BG	1990	YETI C-26 BILD	
Mrz 91	MBA	1991	YETI C-26 JULIE FURTADO DURANGO	
Nov 92	MBNG	1992	YETI DETON KAMIKAZE IN THE AIR	
Apr 88	MBA	1988	YETI FRO	$1'600
Mrz 89	DB	1989	YETI FRO	
Feb 91	MBA	1991	YETI FS	
Jul 93	DB	1993	YETI PRO FRO	
Feb 91	MBA	1991	YETI PRO GRAMM PROTO -> LOPEZ	
Jul 90	GDM	1990	YETI STORY	
Dez 91	BCNG	1991	YETI SUSP PROTO JONNY O'MARA PHOTO	
Nov 92	MBNG	1992	YETI TOMAC + HERBOLD DH RIGS	
Apr 89	MBA	1989	YETI TREEFROG	
Aug 90	MBA	1990	YETI ULTIMATE	
Sep 90	GDM	1990	YETI ULTIMATE	
Sep 93	DB	1994	YETI ULTIMATE FRAME 1.3KG	
Mai 89	MBA	1989	YETI ULTIMATE MBA PROJEKT BIKE PART1	
Jun 89	MBA	1989	YETI ULTIMATE MBA PROJEKT BIKE PART2	
Jul 91	BSN	1991	YETI VORSTELLUNG	
Mrz 91	MCB	1991	YOKATA EL CAPITAN	$750


TANDEM	TANDEM	TANDEM	TANDEM	TANDEM
Jun 89	MBA	1989	FISHER GEMINI TANDEM	$1'500
Jul 90	BCNG	1990	FISHER GEMINI TANDEM	$1'500
Jul 92	BG	1992	IBIS TANDEM grün gelb	$4'000
Jul 90	BCNG	1990	IBIS TANDEM grün gelb	$3'150
Feb 88	CY	Bild	MOOTS TANDEM mit Holzhörnli	$3'000
Feb 90	BCNG	1990	RODRUIGEZ ALU	$3'000
Nov 92	BCNG	1992	SANTANA TRIPLET	$4'800
Nov 92	BCNG	1992	IBIS UNCLE FESTER	$2'200
Jun 93	MBNGUK	1993	DAVE YATES CUSTOM TANDEM	
Jul 90	MBA	1990	RITCHEY SKYLINER	$3'400
Jul 90	MBA	1990	GROVE INNOVATIONS	$3'000
Jul 90	MBA	1990	IBIS COUSIN	$2'800
Jul 90	MBA	1990	YETI DOUBLE TROUBLE	$3'500



28"	28"	28"	28"	28"
Jun 89	BG	1989	BIANCHI TANGENT CROSS	$760
Feb 90	BG	1980	BREEZE FRAME FÜR TOM MACY 
Jun 89	BCNG	1989	BRUCE GORDON ROCK'N ROAD	$1'200
Feb 90	BG	1990	BRUCE GORDON ROCK'N ROAD	
Jun 89	BG	1989	BRUCE GORDON ROCK'N ROAD	$1'200
Feb 91	BG	1991	FAT CHANCE SLIM CHANCE RENNER	
Jun 89	BG	1989	FISHER HYBRID	$600
Aug 89	BCNG	1989	FISHER HYBRID	$600
Dez 89	BCNG	1989	GT CROSSOVER	$1'000
Mrz 93	BG	1993	KLEIN PANACHE	
Jan 93	BG	1993	LANDSHARK	
Jun 89	BG	1989	MIYATA ALUMICROSS	$650
Aug 89	BCNG	1989	MIYATA ALUMICROSS	$700
Feb 91	MCB	1991	MOUNTAIN GOAT ROUTE66	
Okt 91	BG	1991	MOUNTAIN GOAT ROUTE66	$2'850
Sep 89	BCNG	1989	RITCHEY CLASSIC ROAD	
Feb 91	BG	1991	RITCHEY ROAD CLASSIC RENNER	
Jan 93	BG	1993	SALSA	
Jun 89	BG	1989	SEROTTA ALICKER CROSS	$1'800
Jul 89	BCNG	1989	SPECTRUM TITAN	
Jan 93	BG	1993	STOWE $1'500
Feb 91	BCNG	1991	TRIMLE 
Jun 88	BCNG	1988	BIANCHI AXIS	$750
Jul 88	BCNG	1988	TESCH ROAD FILLET	
Nov 92	BCNG	1992	MERLIN EXTRALIGHT	
Jun 91	BCNG	1991	MERLIN	
Aug 91	BCNG	1991	BRUCE GORDON ROCK'N ROAD	$1'400
Mai 91	BCNG	1991	BIANCHI PROJECT 5	$700
Mai 91	BCNG	1991	SPECIALIZED CROSSROADS	$575
Nov 92	BCNG	1993	MERLIN EXTRALIGHT	
Aug 93	BCNG	1993	LITESPEED	$4'600
Okt 90	BCNG	1990	SEROTTA DAVIS PHINNEY	$1'250
Mrz 91	BCNG	1991	MOUNTAIN GOAT ROUTE66	$1'850
Aug 90	MBA	1990	BIANCHI TANGENT CROSS	$860


oohh yeahh...don't get confused...this is not (exactly) the sharks bike stable..... aight!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

No wonder why the sharkeroni has such an appetite :yesnod:


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... oh swissnessmeister, 

it would be even better if every line leads to a scan 

ciao
flo


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

floibex said:


> ... oh swissnessmeister,
> 
> it would be even better if every line leads to a scan
> 
> ...


yo masterflo....you just got yourself a retirement plan!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Sharky - you have the review for each of your bikes? Sweet!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> Sharky - you have the review for each of your bikes? Sweet!


Totally.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

where do I get a cycleshark library card?


----------

